# Lab test diagnosis code



## Kathy615 (Mar 22, 2010)

Could someone please help me here.  A patient is on a statin for hyperlipidemia.  Because of this he will need his liver function test monitored.  How should the diagnosis for LFT's be coded?  I would have used V58.69, 272.2 but now see that V58.69 is secondary only code.  Some other articles state to use V58.83 as prim but this is not a medicare covered code for LFT's in NY state.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 22, 2010)

The AHA Coding Clinics state that this is to be coded as V58.83 first-listed with your V58.69 secondary and then your 272.2.  I have never had an issue with Medicare on this being reimbursed.  It is the appropriate way to code this encounter.


----------



## ruthan (Mar 26, 2010)

I would code it the exact way as stated in prior response as well.


----------

